#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  OCTOBER MEMBER OF THE MONTH!

## Mary Sue

> This month on RPA we'd like to feature a very special member. A personal friend of mine who is kind of quiet around the forum, but is a devoted and awesome roleplayer. She's a great GM and her roleplays are always super well thought out with great storylines. Not to mention her roleplays always last a long time and manage to hang on to activity even with few members or long absences, which is a hard thing to do for any GM. 
> 
> To give you an idea of how rp-active she is, she's recently been a part of over 14 roleplays, and has the Master Gamer award! I can barely handle 3 at a time so that is impressive. She's been a consistent member since 2009! With very few absences, and she always returns. She's always very kind to new members and is willing to help them and give them a few pointers when needed. And from what I've personally seen, she is a genuinely kind and respectful lady. Even when faced with someone being rude to her she is calm and handles it with class, and I can definitely respect that. 
> 
> This month our member is a very private person, so there's not much about her personal likes and dislikes that I know. I know she's currently in school right now, and still finds time to create awesome roleplays. And I know she likes Dane Cook jokes. Around RPA I kind of think of her as the girl without an avatar (she hasn't had one for as long as I can remember). If you haven't guessed who I'm talking about by now it's...
> 
> 
> LADY CELESTE!
> 
> I just love her so much and I love participating in her rps. Currently I'm a part of a long running one that just got restarted (Chakra Twilight) that has a genius storyline that encompasses parodies/fan-fictions of probably any story you can think of. She's a great member with a great attitude and definitely deserves the award this month.





Congratulations Lady Celeste!!

----------


## Love Amore



----------


## Anne Bonny

Hurray!!!  Congrats girl!

I'm so happy for you!

----------


## Tune

Edit: ..... WAIT!!! Wrong one!  :XD:

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations!  Oh wait, that's been said already.  

MONKEY!!!  :XD:

----------


## Lady Celeste

I just found out now!  Thank you all so much!

*is looking for an appropriate pic with which to celebrate*

----------


## Anne Bonny



----------


## Lady Celeste

You know what?  Since Chakra Twilight in particular was mentioned in the nomination, I feel like posting the new OOC to celebrate!  Expect that up VERY soon!

----------


## SQJ



----------


## V

Congrats Lady Celeste  ::):

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Bia

Congratulations Lady! You're the best  ::D:

----------


## Snotgirl

K-POP GANGNAM STYLE!!

*Dances for Lady Celeste*

----------


## Housemaster

_*Obligatory wave of MotM rep*_

*SHALL THIS WAVE BE UNCEASING AND TERRIBLE!!!!*

_Oh and congrats too!_

----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry



----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations, Lady C!
Keep up the great work~!

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations, Lady C!
Keep up the great work~!

----------


## Naraness

Congrats!  :XD:   :XD:   :XD: 

Here, have an inspiration fairy. They're really helpful.
 ::inspiration::

----------


## V



----------


## G

Congrats!!  :C::

----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry



----------


## RisingPhoenix

Congrats Lady Celeste, you deserve it.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Alice

LADY CELESTE! 

CONGRAAAAATULATIONSSS! October is the best month ever!  ::alice::

----------


## Housemaster

*BUMPIN' THIS THEAD!!!*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris



----------


## Koti~

Congrats Lady Celeste

----------


## Bia

YOU'RE THE BEST YOU ROCKK

----------


## Wattz

Congratulations, Lady Celeste!!!!  :=D: DDDDD You totes deserve it!

----------


## Alice



----------


## Flex

Congraaaatulations.

----------


## Soulio

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!
Wait... damnit...
HAPPY MEMBER OF OCTOBER MONTH AWARD THINGY!!!!!!!! MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOR AND ALL THAT JAZZ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Merry

Hurray!

----------


## V

Congratz again!

----------

